# BBC Radio Four Womans Hour_URGENT Broadcast 17th May



## klb38

The UK Broadcaster BBC Radio four are looking to feature a woman in their womans hour broadcast tomorrow (need to be available 9:30-10:30) who has frozen her eggs and is facing the 10 year time limit on her frozen eggs. If you would like to be involved contact Tim Bano on 02077650076 or [email protected]


----------

